# .diff unetr (K)Ubuntu



## notebook20000 (12. Februar 2007)

Wie krieg ich sowas installiert wenn ich 

apt-get install xyz.diff angebe, sagt er mir das dieses File nicht vorhanden ist. Ich habe es abe rmit Autocolplete eingefügt


----------



## Sinac (12. Februar 2007)

.diff Datein sind idR Patches welche du mit "patch" auf die Sources anwendest.


----------

